

Change your color temperature to fix your sleep patterns - srgseg
http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/

======
dholowiski
I tried out f.lux a while ago. The problem is, a 'warm' screen really doesn't
look very nice, and after a few late nite coding sessions I disabled it. I've
found it much more effective to just turn the brightness down at night.

For the iPhone and iPad, it seems like when you turn the brightness down past
a certain point it stops being an attention grabbing shiny object, and just
turns into another, boring thing. Weird I know, but try it.

~~~
chesspro
Hm, is there something like this for the iPhone?

That would be pretty cool. I find it pretty annoying to adjust the brightness
constantly on my iPhone.

~~~
cornelln
Settings > General >Accessibility > Triple-click Home = White/Black

See "White On Black" @ <http://www.apple.com/accessibility/iphone/vision.html>

SMS looks great when at the movies this way or reading in bed.

~~~
rottencupcakes
Sadly, it also has the side effect of making the dash and a lot of random apps
about 10x brighter.

------
staktrace
Bonus tip for users on Mac OS X: try pressing ctrl+option+command+8. I find
that really handy if I'm using my laptop when it's dark and I hit a webpage
that's blindingly white.

~~~
pakeha
Oh man I forgot about this! Baddest-Assed. Feature. Ever. I just did it on my
girlfriend's machine while she was out of the room. Don't worry, I'll
_probably_ revert it for her soon enough.

------
pakeha
So I tried flux for about three weeks and it didn't really seem to affect me.
Reading/working by candle at night actually helped me more, though still not a
lot.

I'm experimenting with one of these right now:

[http://www.amazon.com/Philips-goLITE-BLU-Therapy-
Device/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Philips-goLITE-BLU-Therapy-
Device/dp/B001I45XL8)

I use it while I read in the morning. The idea is to go for lots of blue
exposure in the mornings rather than amber at night as a way to shift my
circadian rhythm. I may report on its efficacy once I've had enough time with
it (if I ever get around to building a new site). My sleep patterns aren't as
bad as a lot of people who use a screen excessively, but I'm working toward
shifting my wake up time to _very_ early.

------
kadavy
Very cool - giving it a try. I just wish it worked on the street lamp outside
my window.

From what I understand, color temperature can have a huge effect on your
health. When I worked at an architecture firm, I attended several lectures by
our lighting designer, who explained that some studies linked being exposed to
the wrong color temperatures at the wrong times (like if your city's street
lamps are daylight) to a variety of health problems, including cancer. Sorry,
couldn't find a reference for this; but here is a study related to color
temperature's effects on the circadian system:
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1779263/>

------
srgseg
I just discovered this and can't believe no-one has posted the URL for this
before.

The warm color temperature really helps me control my sleep cycle, which can
be pretty bizarre with the amount of time I spend staring at my monitor.

~~~
there
you can repost urls after a few weeks.

<http://searchyc.com/f.lux>

------
crazydiamond
I've been using f.lux for months. Not sure if its affected my sleep cycle but
it does reduce glare to eyes. I already keep the brightness at the dimmest
(osx), so i can't reduce it further at night. why is everyone putting a dot
after the f ?

~~~
pjob
It looks like they are following the author's lead. I imagine they are trying
to highlight the wordplay in the application's name. Where the light (lux)
levels that your monitor gives off changes over time or is "in flux". It also
makes SEO easier for a common word like flux.

------
dlokshin
Red Shift is an alternative for those working on Ubuntu. I couldn't get f.lux
to work properly and Red Shift mimics the job without a hitch.

<http://jonls.dk/redshift/>

------
philfreo
Some really good discussion about f.lux on this other HN post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1832339>

------
danpker
I'm using f.lux right now. I'm pretty sure I first heard of it on HN, not sure
why the URL hasn't been posted before though.

------
StavrosK
I've been using this for weeks. It's 5:30 am.

------
weegy
This is quite nice.

